# Need 911 Cat HELP now please



## Marty (Jun 27, 2010)

There is no way a vet can be located tonite. Our little old barn kitty is in shock. Found her across the road, two rat terriers pulling her apart, flinging her around like a rag doll. We got to her just as it began to happen. Her butt is all tore up, she seems to be in shock, breathing very heavy, eyes seem fixated a little bit and she is crying, expelled a little blood from her mouth. I have her wrapped up in a blanket by my desk. Any idea of what I can give her for pain that I may have in the house? Any ideas can help her at all?


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 27, 2010)

I went looking, trying to find an answer, and found this...doesn't seem like any household painkillers would be wise. felines-household painkillers

No vet??? None that will even answer a phone?


----------



## Marty (Jun 27, 2010)

There is an emergency 24 hour clinic in Chattanooga, headed there now.

edited to add: She couldn't hang on....

I loved this little one with all my heart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdLjmjEa5pM


----------



## chandab (Jun 27, 2010)

So sorry you lost your little kitty.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh, jeez, Marty, what a rotten thing to happen to a wonderful cat. I'm so sorry you lost her like this.


----------



## Shari (Jun 27, 2010)

Am sorry for your loss Marty. ((Hugs)


----------



## bonloubri (Jun 27, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Such a terrible thing for your kitty to go through.


----------



## Marty (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm so heartsick over this and I'm also angry. Jerry and I were out in the yard when we saw this happen. Rushed over and got her away from the dogs; I got blankets thinking she was in shock and all I knew was to keep her warm and ran to the internet to find the number of the emergecy clinic over in Chattanooga someplace. I realize my kitty was not in my own yard during this attack. The road she was across was actually our private road so narrow that barely one car can fit down it at a time. She was in the field right opposite our yard just a few feet away from it as she always plays there when these two rat terriers grabbed her. These rat terrier mixed breed dogs belong to a neighbor that has allowed them to run loose for a long time. They have caused nothing but trouble because they come in my back yard, bark constantly under our windows all night long, have been in my barn and barnyard trying to bite my horses. I've had to keep my own dogs inside for hours on end when I see them coming because I know my dogs would attack them. One of them even bit me a couple years ago when I was trying to shoo them out of our yard when they were trying to get in our garbage cans. I have tried to get the neighbor to keep them on her own property for years but she said she does not believe in that. I offered to buy and put up a fence for them, an insullated dog house, collars and chains, make runs, you name it and she has refused. She is going to hear about this.

We just burried our little girl. We think she had a lot of internal injuries.


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 27, 2010)

I am so sorry Marty, that is just crappy.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Marty. Hearing about your little cat's suffering makes me want to pull out the SSS method.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 28, 2010)

OOOH I hate it when neighbors let their dogs do crap like that. How would they like if it someone took one of their rat terriers and started pulling it apart from tail to head?????!!!!! If you own dogs, especially dogs that have a tendancy to do that, teach them correctly!!!!

My parents let their dogs do this and they snatched a kitty through a cage and almost killed it before I got ahold of it. It was just laying there lifeless. I snatched that kitty and took the other 3 with me. Made my parents mad, but they kitties didn't die needless deaths then. (don't get me started on breeding kitties for the fun of it and then not teaching the dogs on the farm to leave them alone!!!!)

I am so sorry this happened to that poor little angel. URGH!


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh no! It was THAT cat too! What a rotten thing to happen to any animal! Im so sorry =(


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 28, 2010)

Marty said:


> I'm so heartsick over this and I'm also angry. Jerry and I were out in the yard when we saw this happen. Rushed over and got her away from the dogs; I got blankets thinking she was in shock and all I knew was to keep her warm and ran to the internet to find the number of the emergecy clinic over in Chattanooga someplace. I realize my kitty was not in my own yard during this attack. The road she was across was actually our private road so narrow that barely one car can fit down it at a time. She was in the field right opposite our yard just a few feet away from it as she always plays there when these two rat terriers grabbed her. These rat terrier mixed breed dogs belong to a neighbor that has allowed them to run loose for a long time. They have caused nothing but trouble because they come in my back yard, bark constantly under our windows all night long, have been in my barn and barnyard trying to bite my horses. I've had to keep my own dogs inside for hours on end when I see them coming because I know my dogs would attack them. One of them even bit me a couple years ago when I was trying to shoo them out of our yard when they were trying to get in our garbage cans. I have tried to get the neighbor to keep them on her own property for years but she said she does not believe in that. I offered to buy and put up a fence for them, an insullated dog house, collars and chains, make runs, you name it and she has refused. She is going to hear about this.
> 
> We just burried our little girl. We think she had a lot of internal injuries.



....good grief...Id probably take a horse whip to them


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so sorry Marty. Kitties are hard to keep around sometimes. Such a horrible thing to be witness to.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh what a dreadful thing to have happened - I'm so very sorry.

Be sure to bend the truth a bit when you see your neighbour -- the terriers entered YOUR property and grabbed the kitty - after all, from what you have said, they DO tresspass on your property regularly!

Sending sympathy and hugs -

Anna


----------



## Charlene (Jun 28, 2010)

oh marty, i'm so sorry! i would corral these dogs and take them to a shelter. if she has to bail them out a few times, maybe she'll keep them home. if she doesn't bail them out, well.....


----------



## candycar (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww Marty, not Noels kitty! I'm so saddened to see this. My heart breaks for you. ((HUGS))


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh god Marty, what a horrible way to die. Those dogs need to go away permanently.. and if they were bigger dogs, I am sure they would be running down livestock by now to kill. A cat is no different. Granted, your cat was in your yard but they were not in theirs either. Here, we have a leash law for dogs, but that does not apply to cats.

Those dogs need to be reported as dangerous too- to law enforcement, since you have been bitten in YOUR OWN YARD by one of them and now they are killing pets. What will they do next? Kids? I would complain to law enforcement and see if THEY will go talk to the dogs owners. If none of this takes care of the problem, I would also do the SSS method. They need to GO! They are doing nothing but wreaking havoc in the area and how many other pets have they killed? Are they going to gang up on someones little dog? They will continue because they obviously like killing for a sport and are allowed to run loose.

I am SO SORRY about your beloved kitty... that is horrible and yes, it sounds like her insides had bleeding and damage. Hugs to you! I am so sorry about the cat- this makes me sick.


----------



## minih (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so sorry Marty to hear about your little kitty.


----------



## Mona (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh no, so very sorry for your loss. That really sucks.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 28, 2010)

So sorry Marty!!! Those dogs need to go - one way or the other!!

Barbie


----------



## wildoak (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sorry Marty - we lost a big black kitty the same way several years ago only it was to our own Jack Russells. I found him in the middle of the dogs just like you did, grabbed him (and got dog bit for my trouble) and started to the vet, but he didn't make it a mile down the road.






Jan


----------



## Davie (Jun 28, 2010)

Marty so very sorry to hear about Kitty.

I had a neighbor dog years ago that would come over and kill chickens. Another neighbor came by one evening and said they knew where the dog lives and had even taken the owner behind their house and showed them the pile of bird the dog had by her dog house. They never came to see me--to apologize nothing. The neighbors that reported her to me gave me the owner's address and everything. I called animal control told them she was killing livestock and where to dog lived. They went and got her and I went to verify it was her (had photos of her in the pasture) and signed a complaint. That complaint marked her as "VICIOUS-LIVESTOCK KILLER" and even if her owners had come to claim her she would not have been returned nor could she be adopted. She was humanly euthanized. I would not have done this except for she was a dog in excellent weight and she was doing this for sport not because she was starving--if that was the case I would not have signed a complaint as a killer--I can't hold a dog responsible if it it starving to death--BUT I SURE COULD HOLD THE OWNER in that case.

I would either have the dogs picked up or if on my property capture them. Take them to the local animal control and sign a vicious dog complaint--doubt if the owner could recover the animal and they might even have to pay resitution for what they destroyed. Our animal shelter is overseen by the Police Department so when that complaint is signed it could start legal problems for the owners--especially in the event of property or livestock damage.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this!





So sorry Marty...

Andrea


----------



## Shadows Fire (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry. (((HUGS)))) I lost my mothers cat (she is in a nursing home and they live with me) also named Sweetie on Monday. So I know how the heart aches. 



The dogs need to be taken care of. I think its time to go to the authority's, whomever that is where you live.


----------



## shannonw (Jun 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your kitty! I just watched that video not too long ago and she seemed like the sweetest cat!

I agree though, the owner of these dogs needs to be reported because for them to be running loose like that another animal or a person is going to get hurt by them. Shame on their owner for allowing them to run free like that...it is just not right!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh Marty--how very sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Reble (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh Marty so very sorry for your loss.






I really loved the video, what a loving cat.


----------



## Marty (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for all your condolences. I'm still so very upset about loosing this little girl and miss her so much already. She was my special one, a tiny one who never really grew too much, who never ate cat food like the others because I spoiled her. She always came to the back door for Oscar Myer ham every day. Bologna nope. Had to be ham. And I had to hand feed her, not in a dish. In the winter, I'd make her a special warm ham caserole. I never thought her end would happen so violently like this it was gut wrenching for me to cradle her in a blanket and try to save her. I had to break the news to Dan late last night and he was besides himself of course wanting justice with those dogs as you could imagine his wrath this was his baby too. He's the ultimate cat lover as was Michael, the ones that started bringing home all these pregnant stray cats since they were little guys.

So here's the boat I'm in and what I plan to do now.

I can't blame the dogs. It is their nature I guess to be like that. I blame the owner for not being a responsible dog owner and keeping the dogs confined to her property. It is not like she has not had fair warning from me for the past two years. I showed her one day where I got bit by her dog and she wasn't even fased. I too have one very old dog that can be classified as "vicious" and by golly, we have gone the extra mile for years, every single day to be responsible that he never leave our property and stray, not for a minute, we always have him under control. So my issue is with the owner who is irresponsible.

We have no one to report this incident to. No Animal Control or anything like that in this county.No ordinances. Nothing. Only the looser sheriff who would laugh and poo poo the situation. I also cannot start up any problems with that family as we have to live here in harmony. BUTT! I have had it with these dogs and I am done with them causing grief here. I have checked the state laws which says I can capture them on my property as strays and that is my plan next time they come here. I will not harm these dogs even after what they have done, but I can get them to a facility elsewhere with a big note of warning saying they kill cats and maybe someone will adopt them and take responsibility.

Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry Marty. What a dreadful experience for you and your poor defenseless cat.





I agree with your approach 100%!!! Darn it, you have a right to keep strays off your property!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 29, 2010)

Marty, that is just crazy that you have no recourse to protect your livestock, your SELF or anything else from stray dogs!! That's just nuts.

I agree then and I would not take them to your local shelter... I would take them as far away as you possibly can so they are not going to get their dogs back- and then just use the last 'S'- shut up. Hey, have you seen my dogs? Nope, not lately!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 29, 2010)

_I'm so sorry for your loss.... _

_ _

_I'm an animal LOVER myself and don't wish any harm to come to the dogs. But under the circumstances I'd have to say your being much kinder about this than I would possibly be. _

_ _

_I respect you for your strength and being concerned about what will come of the dogs even after what they've done to your beloved cat. Your a very kind hearted person.... and you deserve a big KUDOS for you compassion. One again, I'm so terribly sorry. _


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 29, 2010)

First Marty I'm so sorry for your families loss





second- you really do have alot of compassion to feel concern for those dogs. and I envy you being able to feel that way. I'm sure if I were in your situation to be honest it would be the big SSS for me


----------



## Minimor (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven’t been on the back porch in a few days so missed this thread until now. I’m so sorry to hear about your poor kitty—I’m very sad that she had to go this way.

I haven’t read beyond the first page yet—will have to go back & read the rest after I post this…I have to say, though, for me it doesn’t matter that your cat was just off your property, it sounds like the dogs were also off of their property. It would be one thing if they killed a cat that came into their own yard, but it’s completely unacceptable for them to go roaming & kill any animal they come across. Shame on their owner.

I’m afraid that if I were in your place, after all the problems these dogs have caused you, they would have disappeared long before they got hold of kitty. If they weren’t gone already, they would be now, that would be the final straw for me! There are ways for dogs like this to disappear! Permanently. SSS, or some variety of it, works very well. And if anyone comes asking about the dogs, nope, never saw them, haven’t seen them around in ages!


----------

